
Y10K and Beyond - tosh
https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc2550
======
tosh
Abstract:

    
    
       As we approach the end of the millennium, much attention has been
       paid to the so-called "Y2K" problem.  Nearly everyone now regrets the
       short-sightedness of the programmers of yore who wrote programs
       designed to fail in the year 2000.  Unfortunately, the current fixes
       for Y2K lead inevitably to a crisis in the year 10,000 when the
       programs are again designed to fail.
    
       This specification provides a solution to the "Y10K" problem which
       has also been called the "YAK" problem (hex) and the "YXK" problem
       (Roman numerals).

